# results say satisfactory i dont feel it



## cheryl3245 (Dec 19, 2013)

hi have been hypo for 12 month, have recently over last few month started to feel erally tired, sleeping more and never feel like i have had enough sleep, also ready for bed around 3pm, have been for another blood test and results were satisfactory, tsh 0.1 t3/t4 18.5, im not very up to date with what they should be abd dont want to go back doctors without some more info that may help me thanks


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Do you have any ranges for those lab results?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cheryl3245 said:


> hi have been hypo for 12 month, have recently over last few month started to feel erally tired, sleeping more and never feel like i have had enough sleep, also ready for bed around 3pm, have been for another blood test and results were satisfactory, tsh 0.1 t3/t4 18.5, im not very up to date with what they should be abd dont want to go back doctors without some more info that may help me thanks




Cheryl; we need the results and ranges together. Hate to put you to the trouble but different labs use different ranges.

We can start there and depending on what and where your numbers are, we may be better able to advise you.


----------

